# MES 40 - How often do you add wood for smoke?



## wayne1213 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have an MES 40 that has the small half tube chip loader on one side.

How often do you add wood for smoke?  With a full tube, I seem to see 45ish minutes of visible smoke through the window.  Do you add every hour or so?  Is this really a taste thing?

Has anyone tried using chunks split down to a size that will fit in the tube instead of chips?  Seems to me that would give me a longer smoke?

Thanks!


----------



## wayne1213 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry, I'll get this out of Roll Call... my bad!


----------



## gary s (Jan 10, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2014)

Wayne1213 said:


> I have an MES 40 that has the small half tube chip loader on one side.
> 
> How often do you add wood for smoke?  With a full tube, I seem to see 45ish minutes of visible smoke through the window.  Do you add every hour or so?  Is this really a taste thing?
> 
> ...


I haven't added wood chips or chunks to my MES for 4 years, since I got my Amazing Smokers. They are the only way to fly & smoke in my book.

Bear


----------



## trikefreak (Jan 10, 2014)

I've used chunks, they do seem to burn longer. Lots of folks will tell you to try the amazen pellet tray, but beware, you'll also hear lots of stories about how hard that can be to get it to burn. Take your time, try things more than once, and ask questions....


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome!  Just a hang full of CHIPS every hour for the first 3 hours.

You will find plenty of friendly folks with great advice on this forum. Lt the search bar at the top of the page be your new friend.  There are over 1 million post on this forum.  And that a lot of powerful knowledge right at your finger tips. Or just ask! If you have not checked it out already, Give Jeff's 5 day ecourse a try.  It is free and full of great information to make you an even better smoker.

Again Welcome.

Brian


----------



## geerock (Jan 11, 2014)

Been using chunks in the mes for both gen 1 and gen 2 for years.  Long lasting good smoke flavor.


----------

